# JUST ORDERED...



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just ordered My EPI Maroon Primary, And Almond Secondary Clutch Springs., And the dynojet jet kit (THANKS UNCLE SAM).... i hope it makes as much difference as yall say it does! im stoked cant wait to get them Installed!!:rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes sir, you will notice a pretty significant difference in the way it acclerates.... you might not like the maroon at first i know i didnt, but that was cuz i wasnt use to it but now i dont think i would ever take it out, hope you like being on 2 wheels cuz it will come up very easy now hahaha


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you mean., what should i expect?


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

its just got a little stall is all. You'll like it


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Only about 200 rpms over stock. As long as the deflection is set correctly, you will hardly notice it. I like the maroon and I do some of every like of riding.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I think what he is saying is It will take you a while to get use to the increased RPM your engine will be running at any given speed. Took me a little time to adjust to that as well. Its nothing major. Kind makes it feel/sound stock again.

BTW i moved this to the Kawie section for you.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

jet kits, like other mods, are more noticeable on some bikes than others.
some people say "wow! it totally woke up the bike" while someone else may state that it starts easier and seems to run much more smoothly."


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Yea I didn't like the maroon at first but I love it now


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maroon stall: I cant hardly tell, never could really, except for backing up slow in reverse trying to ease the throttle, I can tell then.


----------



## mudhawg (Feb 14, 2010)

I just ordered maroon primary and almond secondary from epi on saturday. Hope to get them this week. Really excited to see what kind of difference they are going to make. I hope I wont be disappointed?!?! From everything I have read on here I believe I am going to be pleased.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should feel like it has that stock low end grunt back, only more of it :rockn:


----------



## mudhawg (Feb 14, 2010)

Thats what i want. Thanks!!


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hey guys my dealer recommended that i put a red primary and stock secondary i have alot of stall now and thats about all i noticed i am running 27-inch swamplites.What really sucks is that all of my buiddies stock BFs are out running me from start to finish, what do you guys recommend on springs to get more topend THANKS? (The weight of the tires i know matters but i have a buddy that out weights me by 100lbs and he is still faster)


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Gillum44 said:


> Hey guys my dealer recommended that i put a red primary and stock secondary i have alot of stall now and thats about all i noticed i am running 27-inch swamplites.What really sucks is that all of my buiddies stock BFs are out running me from start to finish, what do you guys recommend on springs to get more topend THANKS? (The weight of the tires i know matters but i have a buddy that out weights me by 100lbs and he is still faster)


What springs are you running now?


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

EPI-Red primary and stock secondary.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

I think you have to much stall. You should be fine with stock secondary but with that much stall your revving while the stock bikes you have raced were still pulling away. I would go with a lower stall primary like the maroon. If you want a secondary while your in there then maybe black or almond. If your trail riding and wanting the speed these would be better performing combo's than red/stock.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Gillum44 said:


> EPI-Red primary and stock secondary.


WHAT!! Your dealer is a Dumbass! 

With those tires you should be running an almond secondary and maroon primary.


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> WHAT!! Your dealer is a Dumbass!
> 
> With those tires you should be running an almond secondary and maroon primary.


 
LOL yes i know that now!! Thank you guys for your input i think I'm gonna try the maroon primary almond secondary!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think you will be verry happy!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Sounds good. Now when you starting putting it on all your friends stock clutched bikes you let us know what you think about that setup :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Yeah the EPI Maroon primary and Almond Secondary would suit your needs much better.

But i can tell you this,no clutch setup is gonna help you over come the weight and size of your tires vs stock tires. You need engine work for that. Your buddy might weight 100lbs more then you but that does not even come close to the equalizing the affect of what adding bigger/heaver tires will do to your speed.

Proper clutch will help for sure but not sure if its gonna make up that much difference.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah the EPI Maroon primary and Almond Secondary would suit your needs much better.
> 
> But i can tell you this,no clutch setup is gonna help you over come the weight and size of your tires vs stock tires. You need engine work for that. Your buddy might weight 100lbs more then you but that does not even come close to the equalizing the affect of what adding bigger/heaver tires will do to your speed.
> 
> Proper clutch will help for sure but not sure if its gonna make up that much difference.


Very true! In drag racing the rotating mass reduction is much more important than overall mass reduction(although they work hand-in-hand). The less weight your moving the better but tire/wheel, drivetrain mass is a killer for performance. This why light weight flywheels, driveshafts and ultra light racing wheel and tire combos are popular mods for racers of autos. For your bike you just have to find other ways to compensate like clutching, pipe, jetting, internal engine mods, etc..


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> WHAT!! Your dealer is a Dumbass!
> 
> With those tires you should be running an almond secondary and maroon primary.


Exactly what i told him in a PM....lol


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you guys!!


----------



## brutus750i (Nov 17, 2009)

i dont know what im running but when i take the cvt cover off i see red.when i romp on her she goes.anyone?heard ive got a lot of stall.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Also Gillum44 even if your friend is 100 lbs more body wise, tire weight (rotating weight) is big when drag racing. Rule of thumb add 7 pounds to your bike for every 1 lb. of rotating weight. So you can see it adds up in a hurry. Best thing is get clutched correctly. A set of Zillas are light but still may not compare to stockers if you must beat him. I have 27" and 25" and love them. When I go riding and think I might be racing I'll use my 25's. Deep snow, mud and hunting I run the 27's.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you have the Red...you will know it. Some have thought the Maroon was the Red...but the Red is BRIGHT red.


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

Metal Man said:


> Yeah the EPI Maroon primary and Almond Secondary would suit your needs much better.
> 
> But i can tell you this,no clutch setup is gonna help you over come the weight and size of your tires vs stock tires. You need engine work for that. Your buddy might weight 100lbs more then you but that does not even come close to the equalizing the affect of what adding bigger/heaver tires will do to your speed.
> 
> Proper clutch will help for sure but not sure if its gonna make up that much difference.


Sorry Metal Man I missed this when I repeated your post. 
Here is a pic of springs I have. the EPI red I have far right has a orange-ish tint, maroon next to it Dalton Orange /blue, dark green, Almond, comet black, and last OEM stock.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

brutus750i said:


> i dont know what im running but when i take the cvt cover off i see red.when i romp on her she goes.anyone?heard ive got a lot of stall.


The red EPI primary has pretty good stall...about 300 rpms higher then the maroon, and it stands out when you pull the cover.


----------



## novass (Sep 25, 2009)

when i rejetted my 05 brute it really woke it up


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

AMR840 nice collection you got going there. One of these days i'm gonna get around to trying the Orange/Blue. Just ain't had one in my hands yet. I think it would work pretty nicely with my Plain Purple secondary. But i wont really know till i try. 

I might get around to that this spring.


----------



## hendrix30 (Feb 16, 2010)

i am the friend who raced gillum44 he just needs to learn how to drive lol


----------



## AMR840 (Feb 15, 2010)

hendrix30 said:


> i am the friend who raced gillum44 he just needs to learn how to drive lol


:haha: We Just didn't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

hendrix30 said:


> i am the friend who raced gillum44 he just needs to learn how to drive lol


Ha! The truth comes out!

I know almost nothing about clutching so do what they said up there.


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

Anyone running a Pink primary and Almond secondary? That's what I bought, but have not installed them yet. I'm running 27's


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

My friend is running the Pink/Almond and loves it...He is "JLC Performance" on here...Its a pretty good setup just has no stall to it what so ever


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm running pink primary and lime green secondary... the pink has almost zero stall... which I like, but I might try out the maroon to see what happens... It does good now with the 28" backs... 

we went to Mud Buddy's last year and they have a sand drag strip out there and my buddies an I were messing around and I did notice that I lost some top end over stock, cuz one of my buddies has the same bike as me on 27's with stock springs and I would take him off the line but he would pull on me at the end... and I have to admit, the popo 500 is a pretty quick bike.. my other friend has one on 27" zillas and was keeping up with us very easily...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

VFJ has his own springs out now.



> I have the spring rates all sorted out.
> 
> 
> I have 4 different zero stall springs. (higher rate are still very low stall due to the engagment # and all 2.5-2.6 inches tall)
> ...


----------



## Gillum44 (Oct 30, 2009)

hendrix30 said:


> i am the friend who raced gillum44 he just needs to learn how to drive lol


LOL!! Who told you about this Web site anyway?:banghead:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

What are friends for right...lol


----------



## RedneckOfTheWoods (Feb 3, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> My friend is running the Pink/Almond and loves it...He is "JLC Performance" on here...Its a pretty good setup just has no stall to it what so ever


 
Good. I didn't want any stall, just a better shift. :fing02:


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Wellp My jet kit came in wednsday and my springs came in today!! but the people at EPI didnt send me any stickers!!! how do i get stickers?!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

run barefooted thru the front yard come bout mid august. all the stickers u ever wanted


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Ouch..lol^^^

They never sent me any either but i didn't ask. I might do that next time i buy a spring from them.


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

that is the same setup i have on my 08 brute force 750 and love it now for biger tires


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> Just ordered My EPI Maroon Primary, And Almond Secondary Clutch Springs., And the dynojet jet kit (THANKS UNCLE SAM).... i hope it makes as much difference as yall say it does! im stoked cant wait to get them Installed!!:rockn:


 you will love it i do and i have the same setup
:rockn:


----------

